# "Grey snot" algae identified



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Tom,are there any images of this stuff in an aquarium or submersed?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I wonder if this is what I have? I have an algae that is light green to almost white, and has a slimy look to it. The edges of it look transparent. It can be pulled off with tweezers. It grows on the tops of leaves & stems.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Tom, 

The 'grey slime' I had a problem with a few years ago is *not *what you're talking about here. I took a sample of it to a science lab at school and had it examined by one of the biology professors. It is, without question, a cyanobacteria. Unlike the photos you've linked, when dried out it leaves nothing substantial behind. It pearls heavily, forms upward strands, and wisps away at the slightest touch. A chronic shortage of nitrate is its cause. Its appearance is often preceded by the replacement of light bulbs and the resultant increase in nitrate uptake. Not that I'd want to get any of the stuff you describe.... 

I noticed it in the sales tank at a local store the other day and may be able to provide a photo.

Cavan


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the information Tom. Have you found any particular way of getting rid of this without damaging the plants?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tinanti said:


> Tom,
> 
> The 'grey slime' I had a problem with a few years ago is *not *what you're talking about here. I took a sample of it to a science lab at school and had it examined by one of the biology professors. It is, without question, a cyanobacteria. Unlike the photos you've linked, when dried out it leaves nothing substantial behind. It pearls heavily, forms upward strands, and wisps away at the slightest touch. A chronic shortage of nitrate is its cause. Its appearance is often preceded by the replacement of light bulbs and the resultant increase in nitrate uptake. Not that I'd want to get any of the stuff you describe....
> 
> ...


I recall the samples you sent some years back, I was no able to get much other than spores and was not able to culture anything from that.

From the sounds of it, it might be a Phormidium (a genus of BGA), it's somewhat rare but I've found it a couple of times inf aquarium algae surveys. The tanks where well abused however. Hard to say without a viable sample. 
Sometimes folks mistake chain forming diatoms for BGA's, I cannot say. Unless the person is well versed in diatoms and BGA identification, it can be rather difficult. It very well may be a BGA, but you never mentioend a genus or a family even.

BGA is a pretty broad range there. I thought you mentioned that the tank was supplied with more NO3? 

Go ahead and post a photo here.
If you can get a micrograph, that's much better.
Or both.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

